# need help understanding postal rates



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been selling on e-bay and have always used the small flat rate box. Now i am getting a few things that need other size boxes to ship them. A few won't fit in flat rate boxes. But i cann't figure out what to charge for odd size boxes.
I thought i had it figured out once but I was wrong, i guess.
I made my listing up on Turbo lister and there was a place to put the weight of the pkg. But when I tryed to up load the listing , the program indicated the pkg was to heavy to be a first class pkg.
Any help I can get would be appreciated.


----------



## Nairtseuqe (Nov 7, 2012)

You can ship items first class if they are under 13oz. Any heavier than that and you need to send it Priority Mail.

The post office does have several different size flat rate boxes that you can choose, but if it won't fit in any of them, or is light weight but bulky, it is probably better to ship standard priority mail. 

To figure out how much to charge for shipping, put your item in the box you are going to use, and find out how much it weighs. You can then calculate your shipping costs using the USPS shipping calculator on their website here:
http://postcalc.usps.com/

Enter your zip code and then a zip code across the country from you to get a good domestic price (10001 is in New York and 90210 is in southern California). 

Scroll down to the bottom (past the flat rate boxes) and select "Package". Enter your weight. Click next and you are now on a page that lists the prices. You have to click on the blue "Priority Mail options" line to expand it. Your standard Priority mail price is at the top of that tab.

I hope this helps


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

yes I think I can figure it out from this, thank you.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Nairtseuqe has already got you covered here!  

This is the super easy shipping calculator we use everyday:
http://payments.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?EmitSellerShippingCalculator


----------

